# Don't enjoy sex?



## tommy2p (Oct 27, 2012)

Does anybody feel like they can't enjoy sex because of this disorder. I'm male 22 and it's strange like yeah I get horny and want to have sex but when I do it's like I'm not even there and they are enjoying it and i feel like I'm in a totally diffrent place and ask myself what am I doing I don't enjoy doing it and well end up getting turned off.


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

Yea it's like that for me as well ! Sucks that everything enjoyable in life no longer has the thrill it used to :/


----------



## REB_DoMiNe (Oct 24, 2012)

I agree , everything I used to enjoy ends up getting eaten by my dp/dr ( includng noy having any sex drive ) this has certaintly affected me being in a i relationshipe and the closness i once felt with my partner . I do try though but it's been like torture lately which i hate to say ... I am going to the doctor today and hopefully getting back on my anti depressant which i hope helps to restore the happiness i once felt . 
Well good luck to you , Marie


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

I Feel it different.

I Feel an extreme relief while on sex or masturbation.

I've got DP/DR by anxiety.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I went through that. Klonopin made it a lot worse. I remember that I would start to panic in the middle of it and that when it did go well my orgasims were extremely weak. As you said, I often felt detached from what was happening.

The good news is that it goes away. I'm not recovered yet but the sex I had last was the best in my entire life.

Just hang in there. It does all get better with time.


----------

